# Weird AutoHold Problem with my Passat B6 3C - please help



## michael196 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I have a very weird problem with my Passat B6 3C.
I have this car for the third year already, some time ago my batery died, I trued to jum start my car bu it wouldnt go, so I replaced the battery.

After I turned on the car, I had a couple of error lights on my dash, after a short drive almost all of them went away, beside one: it looks like a yellow parking brake sign with a cross on it - it's blinking yellow.
(here is a photo: http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/860/imagetwej.jpg) (ignore the other lights, just look at the crossed parking brake light).

I can't use the auto hold feature, nothing happens when I push the button - yes I have the seat belt on and the doors are closed - I am on D gear). (I now got a VCDS and the button is live - the dealer also said it is ok)

So, I didn't have VCDS at that time, so I just kept driving like this hoping it would go away.
After about half a year, came the time for a servicing, so I went to my dealer and told him to take a look at it.
The guy at the diagnostic tool tried a lot of combinations, deleted a bunch of errors (probably due to the dead battery - that was a half a year ago).
He said he is not sure what is the problem, he said it may be a wiring problem, or the parking brake ECU.
He said he needs a couple of hours and that would cost about $850 - he said he is not sure that he can fix it too - I said no and took the car away.

So, now I decided to try and get a VCDS cable, so here I am trying to figure out whats wrong.
I connected the cable (after reading alot) and found out that the coding for the Parking Brake Module is wrong (was 0001000, now I set it to 0000057).
The error didn't go away ( I tried alternating 0000056 and 0000057) and the error wouldn't go away.
I also read that it might be the ABS coding, so I tried different codes but that didn't help and sometimes even done worse - so I changed it to the orignal coding.
(I am not sure that the current ABS coding is correct, I heared that the ABS module losses it's coding when a battery dies - I couldn't get the original coding).


Now, the only way I see to fix this thing is to ask you guys, so I am going to post a full autoscan of the car - one is stock at the moment I connected the car and the second one is after I hold the Parking 
Brake Button for some time - the error pops up (don't know if it will help).

When I hold the Parking Brake button an intermittent problem pops up.

Now regarding the parts I have changed the parking brake button becuse it got worse that I couldn't pull off or engage the parking brake. (The auto hold problem and the light is still blinking - with both the new car and old).
Now the button seems to be okay and I can engage and disenage the parking brake.
(The new button has C and the end of it's model number the old one was B at the end of the model number). (the button was changed with the battery on - I got it that was a wrong move).

I have checked the fuses, they are all live.

I have not idea what to do and how to fix it at this point, I tried to give you as much information as possible, if you want to know anything else - let me know.

Thanks in advance and sorry for the long post!

Here is the* FIRST *scan:


Thursday,21,October,2010,17:24:02:46862
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
Data version: 20100630



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 72

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ8P028785 Mileage: 36450km/22648miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 06F 906 056 GP HW: 06F 906 056 EK
Component: MED9.5.10 G00 0459 
Revision: 69H04--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000075
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 7DFAFBAA1BAB78F4

1 Fault Found 
001299 - Incorrect Immobilizer Key 
P0513 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 36202 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 20:12:10

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1360 /min
Load: 36.5 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 84.0°C

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 S HW: 09G 927 750 S
Component: AQ 250 6F 0746 
Revision: 00H69000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 4182475A27D3DC14

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 D HW: 3C0 614 109 D
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0003 
Revision: --020--- Serial number: 00000775757014
Coding: 0000384
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 1F46E122F1E7CAE4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 BT HW: 3C0 907 044 BT
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 122 0707 
Revision: 00122021 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 74ECDE8E28E139BC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AH HW: 3C0 937 049 AH
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 01000005010638
Coding: 00840F0700041A00470A00000F000000000959435C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 6FE6D1E241C71A64

Part No: 3C1 955 419 A
Component: Wischer 110607 003 0205 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 00028 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 M HW: 3C0 909 605 M
Component: 0B AIRBAG VW8 032 2522 
Revision: 12032000 Serial number: 003B1PDLBQG+ 
Coding: 0012354
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3064129E9C79459C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 J HW: 3C0 953 549 J
Component: Lenksдulenmodul 006 0010 
Revision: 00006000 Serial number: 3C5953507BE 
Coding: 0001013
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 336E1D926D6F7E84

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 860 M HW: 3C0 920 860 M
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007105
Shop #: WSC 00008 730 21870
VCID: 2C5C06EEB051217C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 E HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H10 0080 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 1200P07627018F
Coding: FD807F060002021002
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 234EEDD2DD8FEE04

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R
Component: IMMO 042 0383 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 39722FBA4F0384D4

Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
Component: ELV 027 0380
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000528878710
Coding: 0000181
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3B7E35B2453FB6C4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.133 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 356A238A631B60B4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 042 0472 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 11910A0001864E763004941570084F0B6078A0
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 39722FBA4F0384D4

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000538778706
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3C7C36AE4031B1FC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 J HW: 3C0 907 801 J
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-09393 0009 
Revision: 008 Serial number: 00000000088334
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 00098 730 93473
VCID: 2952FFFABFA33454

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 1K0 035 186 AD
Component: Radio GR0 033 0033 
Revision: 0003303S Serial number: VWZ2Z2G1864984
Coding: 0040400
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 68D4BAFE6429CD5C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 P HW: 1K0 959 795 G
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1118 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000002032881
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3D7A3BAA5B2BB8F4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 P HW: 1K0 959 794 G
Component: J*389  TU*ER-SG HR 1118 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000002005656
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3E783CA6562DA3EC

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## michael196 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Continuation*

Continuation - sorry for the double post

Here is the *second* scan, and the error that pops up when I am holding the parking brake button for couple of seconds:



Thursday,21,October,2010,17:41:56:46862
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
Data version: 20100630



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 72

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ8P028785 Mileage: 36450km/22648miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 06F 906 056 GP HW: 06F 906 056 EK
Component: MED9.5.10 G00 0459 
Revision: 69H04--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000075
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 7DFAFBAA1BAB78F4

No fault code found.
Readiness: 1110 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 S HW: 09G 927 750 S
Component: AQ 250 6F 0746 
Revision: 00H69000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 4182475A27D3DC14

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 D HW: 3C0 614 109 D
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0003 
Revision: --020--- Serial number: 00000775757014
Coding: 0000384
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 1F46E122F1E7CAE4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 BT HW: 3C0 907 044 BT
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 122 0707 
Revision: 00122021 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 74ECDE8E28E139BC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AH HW: 3C0 937 049 AH
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 01000005010638
Coding: 00840F0700041A00470A00000F000000000959435C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 6FE6D1E241C71A64

Part No: 3C1 955 419 A
Component: Wischer 110607 003 0205 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 00028 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 M HW: 3C0 909 605 M
Component: 0B AIRBAG VW8 032 2522 
Revision: 12032000 Serial number: 003B1PDLBQG+ 
Coding: 0012354
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3064129E9C79459C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 J HW: 3C0 953 549 J
Component: Lenksдulenmodul 006 0010 
Revision: 00006000 Serial number: 3C5953507BE 
Coding: 0001013
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 336E1D926D6F7E84

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 860 M HW: 3C0 920 860 M
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007105
Shop #: WSC 00008 730 21870
VCID: 2C5C06EEB051217C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 E HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H10 0080 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 1200P07627018F
Coding: FD807F060002021002
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 234EEDD2DD8FEE04

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R
Component: IMMO 042 0383 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 39722FBA4F0384D4

Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
Component: ELV 027 0380
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000528878710
Coding: 0000181
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3B7E35B2453FB6C4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.133 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 356A238A631B60B4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 042 0472 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 11910A0001864E763004941570084F0B6078A0
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 39722FBA4F0384D4

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000538778706
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3C7C36AE4031B1FC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 J HW: 3C0 907 801 J
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-09393 0009 
Revision: 008 Serial number: 00000000088334
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 00098 730 93473
VCID: 2952FFFABFA33454

1 Fault Found 
03200 - Switch for Electric Parking Brake (E538) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 188
Mileage: 36455 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 12.00 V
Count: 11
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x1140
Hex Value: 0x0028
Hex Value: 0x1010


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 1K0 035 186 AD
Component: Radio GR0 033 0033 
Revision: 0003303S Serial number: VWZ2Z2G1864984
Coding: 0040400
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 68D4BAFE6429CD5C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 P HW: 1K0 959 795 G
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1118 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000002032881
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3D7A3BAA5B2BB8F4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 P HW: 1K0 959 794 G
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1118 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000002005656
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3E783CA6562DA3EC

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks again!


----------



## michael196 (Oct 21, 2010)

sorry for the triple post, so anyone knows?
If not, please advice where I could ask (any other forums/sites/anyone to contact specifically)?
Thanks


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

The parking brake switch is a pretty common part to fail.


----------



## michael196 (Oct 21, 2010)

That part was already replaced - same problem.


----------



## dkfackler (Feb 8, 2010)

Try posting this to the VAG-COM forum.


----------



## Davesbluepassat (Oct 9, 2021)

dkfackler said:


> Try posting this to the VAG-COM forum.


What was the issue in the end?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

You posted on a thread that is 11 years old. I can't remember what I did 11 days ago.


----------



## Davesbluepassat (Oct 9, 2021)

dkfackler said:


> Try posting this to the VAG-COM forum.


What was the issue in the end


Butcher said:


> You posted on a thread that is 11 years old. I can't remember what I did 11 days ago.


Worth a try man. this seems to be a proper pain in the ass . Spoken to a few ppl already no luck one of them has this issue for 3 years now lol.
If you remember anything I'm all ears.
Thanks


----------

